# paradoxal question do you enjoy listening to your own works than actual music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Goodnight, im listening to my work,* Burrial Room* long jam call: sanity destroyer is actually cool, it's sludgy, doomy minimlistic noise-rock, like per se* Gore *from Netherlands(_*wrede the cruel peace era*_) very drunks guitar bass drum machine laden duo, me and mister x i wont says is name, we used to drink our a**e* during adolescent time i would feed on godflesh and gore, mister x would feed on anathema stuff like this, but i had him under my control :lol:

Than *Hexen! * :usine 451_ (hexen! 2)_ post -prod my studio guy sound engineer is working on i, the genra is ambient\noise and _*minimal wave*_ another sub- genra i coined..
* Erebus Aum sutra* akin to* Author & Punisher* a singular vision of art school noisy droony loud as hell organic doom(than i say trow in the kitchen sink to label it).I have this done a cd 4 tracks long 22 minutes( an E.P).Soon on bandcamp, i dont know how to upload mp3 to bandcamps , it had to be converter in flac lossless audio and i search the web could not find sutch an appl for free or darn scan ,my buddy Jojo aka Joel will fix this, he upload the first *Hexen! smoke & fire
*
Hmmm sutch a pleasure and self gratitude to says im not sutch slacker failior or drop-out..
yah know :tiphat:

The boy his working and listening to his music 50% of time 50% classical jazz ,ect...
i guess this is the way of the world(Flipper california noise-rocker quote).

_p.s i need a paypal account(even if i have no clue how it work) for making a bit money royalty even if i dont beleive fully in capitalism nor em a communist or anarchist.Im a christian nihilist,i beleived and love jesus, not the full package of religion, salvation trought nihilism , but still a christian and proud of it(not overly)._


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would say yes but then I am a twisted individual

[video]https://www.kompoz.com/music/listen/release/713288?now=Wed+Dec+27+23%3A23%3A33+UTC+2017[/video]


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I would say yes but then I am a twisted individual
> 
> [video]https://www.kompoz.com/music/listen/release/713288?now=Wed+Dec+27+23%3A23%3A33+UTC+2017[/video]


So all the keyboard-like sounds are actually guitar?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

To answer the OP; there wouldn't be much point in making one's own music if one didn't enjoy listening to it now and again!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No there is enough bad music to listen to already without inflicting my own attempts upon myself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2017)

A headphones, comfy chair and dimmed lights kind of thing....for when I need to chill...


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-778491090%2Ffield-of-stars


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> A headphones, comfy chair and dimmed lights kind of thing....for when I need to chill...
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-778491090%2Ffield-of-stars


I assume that that is a keyboard and not a guitar put through various effects?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

One girl I knew claimed that she listened only to her own composed music. It was all done on computer, not sure what type of music it was - something trance - new agy maybe.. not my type of music to inquire deeper.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> I assume that that is a keyboard and not a guitar put through various effects?


No, it's using GarageBand.

Nice blues piece btw.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> No, it's using GarageBand.
> 
> Nice blues piece btw.


Not heard of that.

Very effective chillout music. 

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> So all the keyboard-like sounds are actually guitar?


Yes is me playing a strat thru an effects pedal old Korg ax1500g-done in one take then I digitally cut it up and rejoined it as a looped piece  my kind of Strat abuse


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes is me playing a strat thru an effects pedal old Korg ax1500g-done in one take then I digitally cut it up and rejoined it as a looped piece  my kind of Strat abuse


That's some crazy ****, dude. :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Goodnight, im listening to my work,* Burrial Room* long jam call: sanity destroyer is actually cool, it's sludgy, doomy minimlistic noise-rock, like per se* Gore *from Netherlands(_*wrede the cruel peace era*_) very drunks guitar bass drum machine laden duo, me and mister x i wont says is name, we used to drink our a**e* during adolescent time i would feed on godflesh and gore, mister x would feed on anathema stuff like this, but i had him under my control :lol:
> 
> Than *Hexen! * :usine 451_ (hexen! 2)_ post -prod my studio guy sound engineer is working on i, the genra is ambient\noise and _*minimal wave*_ another sub- genra i coined..
> * Erebus Aum sutra* akin to* Author & Punisher* a singular vision of art school noisy droony loud as hell organic doom(than i say trow in the kitchen sink to label it).I have this done a cd 4 tracks long 22 minutes( an E.P).Soon on bandcamp, i dont know how to upload mp3 to bandcamps , it had to be converter in flac lossless audio and i search the web could not find sutch an appl for free or darn scan ,my buddy Jojo aka Joel will fix this, he upload the first *Hexen! smoke & fire
> ...


You could start your own Youtube channel, then we could hear some of your music.


----------

